# Bulldog Bike Race



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

It's a little earlier than normal this year. 

http://www.camppendletonraces.com/bike.html


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey i will be riding in that race,i'm just a noob so I expect to be way in the back haha.pretty pumped for my first cycling event.

I'm the lanky 6'4 18 year old riding a blue Giant Defy.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

solofowaffles said:


> Hey i will be riding in that race,i'm just a noob so I expect to be way in the back haha.pretty pumped for my first cycling event.
> 
> I'm the lanky 6'4 18 year old riding a blue Giant Defy.


Good for you. It's a great race to cut your teeth on. Remember to have fun and get there early.

I'll be the 6'2" fatso ridin' my vintage steel 'Nag decked out with and almost complete 7 speed, friction shifting C-Record gruppo (no Delta brakes) and toobies.


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm really anxious for it,looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

It's a fast 30 mile out and back race. Half way is a short, steep climb that usually weeds out the peloton. If you're like a clydesdale like me, if you're in shape you could easily power over the short steep part.


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm guess i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

...............


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

....................


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

clydesdale....are u a friggin horse or something


----------



## solofowaffles (Oct 14, 2008)

kenyonCycleist said:


> clydesdale....are u a friggin horse or something



They call the 200+ category Clydesdale.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

.......


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's a link to the photo company that takes pictures of the race. (I hope this works. If not the company is called brightroom.com. In the search feature type "bulldog").


http://www.brightroom.com/view_event_photos.asp?EVENTID=10773&PWD=
http://www.brightroom.com/view_event_photos.asp?EVENTID=17885&PWD=


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

200+ wattz? hehe


----------

